# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Sagem Boxes تحديثات :  30.01.2012, SagULC2plus _V22.2 released!

## mohamed73

*30.01.2012, SagULC2plus released!* *- added direct unlock and Phone code reset for :**S309* (newest)*- E-SA-CELLC-P118A19FM(S)V1.0.0B03;**- EF-RW-MTN-P118A19FM(S)V1.0.0B02;*  *S317* (newest)*- ESP-PE-MOVISTAR-P118A20FM(S)(U)V1.0.0B03;* *S319* (newest)*- EF-BI-LEO-P118A20FM(S)V1.0.0B01;* *S500* *- E-GH-MTN-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B01;**- E-TZ-BHARTI-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B04;**- E-ZM-MTN-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B04;**- E-ZM-MTN-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B07;**- EC-MW-BHARTI-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B03;**- EF-KE-BHARTI-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B02;**- EF-KE-BHARTI-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B06;**- EF-MG-BHARTI-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B02;**- EF-NE-BHARTI-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B03;**- EF-NE-BHARTI-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B04;**- EFL-COD-BHARTI-P118A11(S)V1.0.0B03;* *S501* *- EF-CF-BINTEL-P118A12(S)V1.0.0B01;* *S502* *- E-TZ-VODACOM-P118A13(S)V1.0.0B01;**- EF-BI-LEO-P118A13(S)V1.0.0B01;**- EF-ZM-BHARTI-P118A13(S)V1.0.0B03;**- EF-ZM-BHARTI-P118A13(S)V1.0.0B02;* *S510* *- E-UG-MTN-P118A10(S)V1.0.0B05;**- E-UG-MTN-P118A10(S)V1.0.0B06;**- E-ZM-MTN-P118A10(S)V1.0.0B03;**- E-ZM-MTN-P118A10(S)V1.0.0B04;**- E-ZW-ECONET-P118A10(S)V1.0.0B01;**- EF-BI-AFRICELL-P118A10(S)V1.0.0B03;**- EC-MW-TNM-P118A10(S)V1.0.0B01;**- EP-NA-MTC-P118A10(S)V1.0.0B01;**- ERT-TJ-MLT-P118A10(S)V1.0.0B02;* *G2100* *- HUAWEI G2101V100R001BDIC164B100SEC;**- HUAWEI G2100V100R001BDIC80B101SEC;**- HUAWEI G2100V100R001BDIC80B102SEC;**- HUAWEI G2101V100R001BIHC45B100SEC;**- HUAWEI G2100V100R001BIHC46B102SEC;**- HUAWEI G2100V100R001BLRC40B103SEC;**- HUAWEI G2100V100R001LBRC87B100SEC;**- HUAWEI G2100V100R001RWAC16B101SEC;**- HUAWEI G2100V100R001PAKC19B102SEC;**- HUAWEI G2100V100R001PERC13B203SEC;**- HUAWEI G2100V100R001UGAC16B101SEC;**- HUAWEI G2101V100R001ZAFC27B102SEC;**- HUAWEI G2101V100R001ZAFC27B103SEC;**WARNING!!!* *Unlocking S309 (newest), S317 (newest), S319 (newest), S500, S501, S502, S510, G2100 is credit based.  Phone code reset is free.*  *All VF246 and VF255 versions* 
are supported for free!  *SagDD support continues!*  
Good luck!  *SagDD Team*

----------

